# Kents Black Water Extract



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone use this stuff or simialr product? Ive been thinking about trying it out in my mannies tank. It loves the dark and being its pretty bright when the lights are on it spends most of its time under some wood in the shade. Just trying to figure out a way to get it out and about more. Would adding this reduce the amount of light getting to the plants? I guess it depends on how dark I would make it too.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Ibanez , I used a bit on my Elongs tank back in the day. and it worked nice. one thing I did notice was that it lowered the overall pH in my water. Mannies live in softer waters somewhere in the 4 -5.8 ppm range. Not saying they can't adapt but it is a risk with such a sensitive fish. if your manny is already living in harder pH like 7.5 I dont know if it would be a good idea to change if it has already adapted to it's current pH

But than again , if you dripped it over a few hours it would probably be fine


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Moved to Water Chemistry...

Unless you add a bunch to the tank, I don't think you'll run into any problems... I have tried out the bottled blackwater extracts in the past and I wasn't a big fan because they didn't do much and the effect wears off rather quickly.

I make my own blackwater extract now by boiling peat moss and then straining the liquid with a towel... you can buy a huge bag of peat moss at Home Depot for about 4 bucks and that would be enough to last a LONG time.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool thanks for the feedback. Ya I was kinda put off the fact Id have add it every time I did a water cahnge which is often in my manny tank. Ill look into usign peat moss. I could put a small chunk in my filter couldnt I?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Cool thanks for the feedback. Ya I was kinda put off the fact Id have add it every time I did a water cahnge which is often in my manny tank. Ill look into usign peat moss. I could put a small chunk in my filter couldnt I?


 In a filter bag yes, not directly in the filter. You have to be sure its 100% peat and that theres no fertilizers or whatever


----------

